# Syrian Hamster 2 years and 2/3 months



## klk650 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi there,

We have a brown/black and white hamster called Rolo. He is my 6 year old daughters pet. He has progressively started to go grey, and is sleeping more, and getting slower. I cant remember the last time I heard the wheel going. He is eating, and his eyes are bright. Is this the normal old age thing, I am dreading the final day, my daughter will be totally gutted .

Very Sad

Karen & Elora aged 6


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

klk650 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have a brown/black and white hamster called Rolo. He is my 6 year old daughters pet. He has progressively started to go grey, and is sleeping more, and getting slower. I cant remember the last time I heard the wheel going. He is eating, and his eyes are bright. Is this the normal old age thing, I am dreading the final day, my daughter will be totally gutted .
> 
> ...


It sounds to me like old age and most hammies only do about the age he is now. I had one till 3 but that was old the vet said. Just keep an eye its not really dropping weight fast or its not in any discomfort


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah I have to agree, sounds like old age. 2 years and 2/3 months is a good age for a Syrian  Be glad you had him for so long.

I'm so sorry though for what you and especially your little girl will go through when the time does come though


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

klk650 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have a brown/black and white hamster called Rolo. He is my 6 year old daughters pet. He has progressively started to go grey, and is sleeping more, and getting slower. I cant remember the last time I heard the wheel going. He is eating, and his eyes are bright. Is this the normal old age thing, I am dreading the final day, my daughter will be totally gutted .
> 
> ...


My sons winter white went like this and unfortunatly developed a tumour as well. We had to have her put to sleep 3 weeks ago but she was 3. We now have 2 more as they ended up with 1 each


----------



## Harvey_Hams (Sep 6, 2008)

Yeah, this is a good age for a syrian. It sounds like he is just slowing down in his old age. The colour change doesn't mean anything though. Some colours change as young as 6 months.


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

HAA my syrian lived for 5 years....

i take it thats good


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

It does sound like old age, over 2 years is a good age for a hammy. Thats the only bad thing about pet hamsters, wish they lived longer


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> HAA my syrian lived for 5 years....
> 
> i take it thats good


That's pretty unbelievable  every Syrian I've known of myself (belonging to friends, not mine, never had a hammy) has died at 18-24 months!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

mine must have been happy


----------



## klk650 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry to say little Rolo, died last night. My daughter has gone to school, and I have to tell her when she gets home  My husband says she can have another, I hope this will help, as she will be terribly upset, she was very attached. It has upset us all.

All the best to everyone and their pets.

Karen

P.S I will let you all know the new ones name, and how we go on, Rolo was such a tame and friendly little thing.

x x


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

klk650 said:


> Sorry to say little Rolo, died last night. My daughter has gone to school, and I have to tell her when she gets home  My husband says she can have another, I hope this will help, as she will be terribly upset, she was very attached. It has upset us all.
> 
> All the best to everyone and their pets.
> 
> ...


R.I.P little one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that  Poor Rolo.

Telling kids is the hardest, good luck.


----------



## klk650 (Oct 1, 2008)

We had another same colour black and white , and guess waht she wants to call it Rolo, but we have agreed on Roly Poly !!!Very fast little thing, got to train him, all over again !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Glad to hear she accepted a newbie  She sounds as imaginative as my 4 year old  he wants to call everything Thomas or James. The 4 snails we have are Thomas, Thomas, James and James


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

sorry to hear about rolo


but at least you have rolo to care fo rnow lol 
!!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

So sorry for your lose of Rolo hope your little girl is not to upset for to long. Its harder for the kids.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear you lost Rolo, but Roly Poly sounds adorable, great name! Good luck with him!


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Hope the new one trains soon.


----------



## klk650 (Oct 1, 2008)

What a great site, I can't believe there is so many people who find Hamsters as fascinating as us. God Bless you all x


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry to hear about Rolo hope your daughter is OK, glad to hear she is happy with he new hamster look forward to seeing him if you put pics up


----------

